# il comando emerge non fa nulla

## enx89

Buongiorno a tutti,

ho un piccolo problemino con il portage: quando cerco di installare un qualunque programma il portage non fa niente!!! ecco quello che intendo:

```
tom python # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 12) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 to /

tom python # 
```

Questo succede con qualunque programma i voglia installare

quanto segue è il "emerge --info"

```
Portage 2.1.2 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 28 May 2007 01:47:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc1-r5

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="no"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache digest distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X X509 acl acpi alsa apache bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bootsplash bri browserplugin bzip2 cairo calendar ccache cdr cgi cli corba cracklib crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers cvs dba dbus dmi dri dvd dvdr dvdread eckb1 elf encode ethereal evo exif extensions fam fbsplash firefox florz force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gpm gtk gtkhtml gzip h323 hal hash hfs iconv idn imap imlib2 inifile innodb ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas kerberos latin1 ldap libg++ lzo lzw mad md5sum memlimit mfd-rewrites midi mikmod ming mmx mod_pubsub modperl moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mp3 mpeg mpeg2 msdav mudflap musepack mysql ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp openssh openssl oracle orathreads oss pam pam_console pcntl pcre pdf pdo pear-db perl php physfs png pnp posix ppds pppd pri python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection reiserfs rpm rtc samba sensord server session sharedext simplexml slang slp smp smux snmp soap sockets sox speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl svg svga svgz swat sybase syslog tcpd threads tidy tiff tokenizer toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vmdbmysql vorbis vorbis-psy web webdav win32codecs wma wv x86 xext xfs xft xml xmldoclet xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xrandr xscreensaver xsl xslt xv zapras zaptel zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?!?!?

ciao e grazie a tutti

----------

## riverdragon

Che hai fatto prima che succedesse?

----------

## djinnZ

-fomit-frame-pt o -fnostrictalias con -O3 sono solo passato a chiudere quindi verifica

----------

## enx89

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Che hai fatto prima che succedesse?

 

Sinceramente non ricordo bene, mi pare di aver provato a fare un emerge --sync, il quale mi dava un errore

```
tom enx # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://209.177.148.226/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

!!! Rsync has reported that there is a syntax error. Please ensure

!!! that your SYNC statement is proper.

!!! SYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

```

 e allora ho fatto l'emerge-webrsync e il portage non ha + funzionato   :Sad: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> -fomit-frame-pt o -fnostrictalias con -O3 sono solo passato a chiudere quindi verifica

 

se non erro queste sono opzioni di compilazione, ma il mio problema è che lì manco ci arriva    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

Hai provato a rieseguire un

```

emerge --sync

```

?

----------

## enx89

yes, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso, purtroppo 

```
>>> Starting rsync with rsync://209.177.148.226/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

!!! Rsync has reported that there is a syntax error. Please ensure

!!! that your SYNC statement is proper.

!!! SYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage 
```

----------

## Scen

Ok, allora posta il contenuto del tuo /etc/make.conf, probabilmente c'è qualche errore al suo interno.

----------

## enx89

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ok, allora posta il contenuto del tuo /etc/make.conf, probabilmente c'è qualche errore al suo interno.

 

eccolo

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE=" apache -arts bash-completion bootsplash bri browserplugin bzip2 \

     calendar ccache cgi corba ctype curl curlwrappers cvs dba \

     dmi dvd eckb1 \

     -eds elf -emboss -esd ethereal exif extensions \

     fam fbsplash firefox force-cgi-redirect ftp gd glut \

     -gnome -gstreamer gtkhtml gzip h323 hash hfs iconv idn imap \

     imlib2 inifile innodb acpi mmx sse sse2 java jpeg2k -kde ldap lzo \

     lzw md5sum memlimit mfd-rewrites ming mmx modperl -motif \

     moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mpeg2 msdav musepack \

     mysql network nptlonly nsplugin openssh openssl oracle \

     orathreads pam_console pcntl pdf pdo pear-db php physfs pnp \

     posix ppds pri -quicktime reiserfs rpm rtc samba -sdl sensord \

     sharedext simplexml slang slp smp smux snmp soap sockets \

     sox speex sqlite sqlite3 sse svg svga svgz swat sybase \

     syslog threads tidy tokenizer toolbar type1 unicode \

     userlocales vmdbmysql vorbis-psy webdav win32codecs wma wv \

     X509 xext xfs xft xmldoclet xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm \

     xrandr xscreensaver xsl xslt florz zapras zaptel zip kdehiddenvisibility kdeenablefinal hal kde kdexdeltas latin1 usb mod_pubsub web \

     server florz"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx"

FEATURES="ccache digest fixpackages"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

```

----------

## Peach

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

questa puzza un po'... 

spero che quando l'hai impostata sapessi i rischi a cui andavi in contro..

potresti postare l'output di

```
# grep ">>> emerge" /var/log/emerge.log | tail
```

----------

## djinnZ

ho letto con maggiore attenzione   :Embarassed: 

avendo tutto in ~x86 usi il nuovo automake che ha grossi problemi (OOo è fermo alla 2.1 per causa di quello) e mi pare che ci sia un bug aperto.

quotando peach ti suggerirei di lanciare il comando emerge con ..._CLASSES completo così riporti tutto.

Il python funziona? che versione è?

Possibile che ti si sia bloccato tar o siano saltate le coreutils, se hai modo di procurarti un pacchetto binario ho scritto un tips che potrebbe tornarti utile (e che andrebbe completato, pigrizia permettendo)

----------

## enx89

 *Peach wrote:*   

> # grep ">>> emerge" /var/log/emerge.log | tail

 

eccolo(anche se non capisco come possa essere utile):

```
1180386190:  >>> emerge (1 of 12) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 to /

1180386288:  >>> emerge (1 of 12) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 to /

1180386485:  >>> emerge (1 of 63) sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 to /

1180386729:  >>> emerge (1 of 63) sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 to /

1180386870:  >>> emerge (1 of 8) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 to /

1180387494:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 to /

1180387527:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 to /

1180388038:  >>> emerge (1 of 12) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 to /

1180390085:  >>> emerge (1 of 12) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 to /

1180391436:  >>> emerge (1 of 12) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 to /

```

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> avendo tutto in ~x86 usi il nuovo automake che ha grossi problemi

 

a che versione ti riferisci? Ho installato molti altri sistemi nello stesso modo e non ho mai avuto questo problema. Comunque non arriva neanche al punto in cui fa il configure   :Sad:  .

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il python funziona? che versione è? 

 

Il python sembra funzionare ed è alla versione 2.4.3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se hai modo di procurarti un pacchetto binario ho scritto un tips che potrebbe tornarti utile

 

il modo ce l'ho anche ma cosa dovrei farci?

ciao ciao ENx

----------

## Peach

 *enx89 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   # grep ">>> emerge" /var/log/emerge.log | tail 
> 
> eccolo(anche se non capisco come possa essere utile):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

speravo di beccare l'ultimo emerge andato a buon fine

----------

## enx89

credo di essere riuscito a tirare fuori dall'emerge.log qualcosa di interessante

```
1169037507:  *** emerge --update --verbose nano

1169037507:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 to /

1169037507:  === (1 of 3) Cleaning (sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3::/usr/portage/sys-libs/ncurses/ncurses-5.5-r3.ebuild)

1169037507:  *** terminating.

```

che ne dite?

e questo succede con qualunque pacchetto io cerchi di installare

Ma è possibile avere qualche informazione in più dall'emerge? Tanto per capire cosa succede, perchè si capisce che si ferma sul cleaning, ma non si capisce il motivo.

----------

